# March Homesteading Co op Class - Seed Starting/Garden Planning



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

It is that time of year again. I know many of us already do gardening, but this year let's get the kids involved in the planning process. This is also your opportunity to try something new. Even if you don't have a lot of room, think about making a container garden for herbs or tomatoes. 

I am currently reading, The Four Season Harvest, Seed Sowing and Saving, and The Lasagna Garden. 

I post post a link on the garden forum and see if I can get a few people there to be willing to answer any questions.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

We might have to do a window plant thing here since we're still on the road and our gardening won't start in WI for months yet. Looking forward to seeing everyone's projects!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Count us in! We've already started peppers and tomatoes, but we still have pumpkins to start and planning to finish. Now I can't wait til it's warm enough to go out IN the garden!!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

We are starting seeds today.  Hopefully the camera batteries will last long enough for pictures.

Cindyc.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We started in January. How do we participate in this? 

There is a good link in the garden section giving directions for making the paper pots. Want me to find that and link it here? We are saving a LOT of money by making our own pots.

Do we put our pictures here? Should we list plants?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Got our seeds started today. Will try to get dh to download pics later today.

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We started starting our seeds about a month ago. Kids did just make a light hut and planted green beans in it. I jut took them out today as the paper pots are getting a bit moldy, maybe a bit more air circulation would be good.

So far the kids and I planted 3 kinds of tomatoes, cucumbers, peas, green peppers, green beans, basil, and spinach. The kids have helped us turn the garden and add in the composted manure. Now to just convince them they like to weed!




















Edited to add: How do I make these pictures smaller??? They are tiny every where else!!!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Any links would be great. Pictures are good, too. We will start ours this week, we have been planning it all out and I think we are ready.


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't homeschool, but my son goes to a private church school with 11 students in grades k-5 and I do a lot of home school type activities and usually run a full curriculum in the summer to supplement what I think he should learn. We have been starting a lot of seeds and my son does all the work, I just supervise. Check out my blog link for our set-up. We planted gourds, pumpkins, and sunflowers Sunday. I love having a child that shares my passion!


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd like to know more about these paper pots, please.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Stratifying seeds???? Huh???? Help!!!

We have three trays going, all things that start 6-8 weeks early. I only planted half of this years seed. We have never done seeds inside before so figured this gives us time to redo if we mess up. 

But about 5 of our packets said to stratify first. We have never heard of that. Help!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Stratifying means they need a period of cold and dark before they will sprout. You may be too late for this year. Can you google the seed type online?

I will find the paper pot link and put it here.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is the link to a long thread with tips about starting seeds:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=228613&highlight=paper+pots

Here is the paper pot thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=227144&highlight=paper+pots


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you, Meanwhile!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

How do I post a picture? I tried to copy and paste but it did not work? Any ideas? I was going to show you our light set up.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is some stratification information:

Stratification
o Giving Seeds Their Wakeup Call
As gardeners know all too well, as soon as the soil warms in spring, there will be a plethora of new weeds to contend with. These are the progeny of last year's flowers, and they have bided their time until conditions were just right for germination. By delaying germination until spring, they will maximize their growth before having to contend with their first winter. Seeds use various chemical and mechanical means of inhibiting germination until the time is ripe.

But not all seeds go through a dormant period. Most seeds sold commercially through catalogs and nurseries have been hybridized for generations and will usually come up as soon as planted. Where the gardener is likely to encounter problems is with seeds of native and woody plants. But for seeds with thick, hard walls, even commercial seeds may need some help.

o Faux Winter
In most cases, what is needed is a little faux winter. It isn't really necessary for the seed to spend the cold months in the ground, as long as it thinks it did. This deception can easily be performed by placing the seeds in a small container with moist (not wet) sand, peat or vermiculite, and leaving it in a refrigerator for four to six weeks. This procedure is known as stratification, purportedly because of the layering of the seeds within the medium.

o Cutting to the Quick
For seeds with hard coats what's needed is a little nick in the pants. This is known as scarification. While in natural conditions this coat would eventually be broken down, the impatient gardener can speed the process by using a knife or file to make a shallow cut. This will allow moisture to enter and the seed to germinate. For instance, the large, hard seeds of the moonflower vine, Ipomoea alba, rarely germinate unless their coat has been notched.

For other seeds, immersion in warm water will often do the trick. Seeds like those of the native columbine of the eastern U.S., Aquilegia canadensis, need to be exposed to a certain amount of sunlight before they will germinate.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

meanwhile said:


> Here is some stratification information:
> 
> Stratification
> o Giving Seeds Their Wakeup Call
> ...


WOW! Thanks!

Cindyc.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanted to let everyone know that we have experimented with regular small compact florescent light bulbs (we put them in metal shop light fixtures) and they work! Using the clamp on shop light fixture gives you much more flexibility when trying to move light to each set of plants. We also have two small lights that are specifically "grow lights" but they were expensive and the florescent tubes or bulbs seem to be working better. We also have two sets of cheap long metal shop type light fixtures with the long florescent tubes in it and they work too. 

I have photo but I do not have an "account" - can anyone allow me to e-mail one photo to you and you post it?


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Meanwhile, Thank you for all this great information. I have a couple of heat lamps & can get the bulbs easily! Very cool.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

As part of our learning about composting and soil (part of gardening), my 10 yo dd is making a worm farm. It will be residing under my kitchen sink. But I have to tell you, if I find a worm on my kitchen floor, they are GONE. shudder.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We have sprouts! Only the chamomile, but still, we have something up. Everyone is thrilled. 

How are your seeds doing?

Oh, and Mandy reports that her worms like strawberries.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> We have sprouts! Only the chamomile, but still, we have something up. Everyone is thrilled.
> 
> How are your seeds doing?
> 
> Oh, and Mandy reports that her worms like strawberries.


We have chamomile coming up too, and broccoli, a couple of early tomatoes and some kohlrabi. I found somebody to give them all to since the move will disrupt our garden, but I know she will take good care of them, so it is OK. 

Cindyc.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

We haven't been doing anything too intensive, but my daughter's cherry tomatoes are up and the pumpkins planted. She's also been helping me get the raised beds up and filled.

Thanks to Cheryl, now she wants to do worms!


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just about all of ours are sprouting. We tilled up the garden yesterday because we will need to do some planting in the near future.

Dee


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

My sil had the neatest idea for marking tags for her pots. She took used cottage cheese containers & plastic drink cups (like convience store cups) and would cut them into strips. She used a magic marker and had free marking sticks.


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> My sil had the neatest idea for marking tags for her pots. She took used cottage cheese containers & plastic drink cups (like convience store cups) and would cut them into strips. She used a magic marker and had free marking sticks.


I recycle plastic forks from work. They stick in really good and hold up well. I just write the name on the handle.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday we made a plan for the garden, Measured the space and started a materials list. Seeds are all sprouting well. Worm farm is thriving. I think we are ready. 

How are you coming?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Outside we have 2 types Kale up, 4 lettuces, 2 types spinach, and flowers on one row of blueberry. The parsley patch is back up, as is the oregano. 

Here is what we have planted inside in the paper pots: 
List by types of plants:

TOMATOES:
-Austinâs Red Pear Tomato (3 seeds in each pot / did 2 pots)
-Czechâs Excellent Yellow Tomato (3 seeds in each pot / did 2 pots)
-Black Plum Tomato (3 seeds in each pot / did 2 pots)
-Planted 2 pots SSEâs Italian Heirloom tomato. 3 seeds per pot.
-Planted 2 pots SSEâs Green Zebra Tomato. 3 seeds per pot.
-Planted 2 pots SSEâs Plum Lemon Tomato. 3 seeds per pot.
-Planted 2 pots SSEâs Black Krim Tomato. 3 seeds per pot.
-Large Red Cherry Tomato (Quisenberry Collection)
-German Pink Tomato (Bavarian variety)
-Green Sausage Tomato
-Brown Berry Tomato Earliana Tomato
-Blondkopfchen Tomato (Gatersleben Seed Bank, Eastern Germany)
-6 pots of Gambian Tomato from Tatjana in 2004


PEPPERS:

-Planted 2 pots of SSEâs Marconi Red Pepper. 3 seeds per pot.
-Planted 2 pots of SSEâs Candlelight Pepper. 3 seeds per pot.
-Planted 2 pots of SSEâs Black Hungarian Pepper. 3 seeds per pot.
-Planted 2 pots of SSEâs Red Rocoto Pepper. 3 seeds per pot.
-Wisconsin Lakes Peppers â heat scale â0â / (3 seeds in each pot / only 2 pots)
-Wenkâs Yellow Hots Peppers â heat scale â3â / (3 seeds in each pot / only 2 pots)
-Fish Pepper â heat scale â3â / (3 seeds in each pot / only 2 pots)
-Lemon Drop Pepper â heat scale â4â / (3 seeds in each pot / only 2 pots)
-Joeâs Long Cayenne Pepper â heat scale â3â / (3 seeds in each pot / only 2 pots)
-Ancho Gigantea Pepper (4 seeds each pot / did 2 pots / #2 on Hot scale)
-Beaver Dam Pepper (4 seeds each pot / did 2 pots / #3 on Hot scale)
-Peach Habanero Pepper (heat scale #5)
-Mustard Habanero Pepper (heat scale #5)
-Fatalii Pepper (heat scale #5 â their hottest!)
-Red Cap Mushroom Pepper (heat scale #4)
-Cyklon Pepper (heat scale #4)


EGGPLANTS:

-Planted 3 pots of SSEâs Pingtung Long Eggplant. 3 seeds per pot.
-Planted 3 pots of SSEâs Lao Purple Stripe Eggplant. 3 seeds per pot.
-Applegreen Eggplant (4 seeds in one pot / only did 1 pot)
-Rossa Bianca Eggplant (4 seeds in one pot / only did 1 pot)
-Thai Green Eggplant (4 seeds in one pot / only did 1 pot)
-6 pots of Gambian Eggplant from Tatjana in 2004


BROCOLLI:

-Planted 12 pots of Seed Savers Exchangeâs Romanesco Broccoli. 


CAULIFLOWER:

SSEâs Early Snowball Cauliflower. It is said to be from 1888 type cauliflower. 


CABBAGE:

-Mammoth Red Rock Cabbage (4 seeds in one pot / did 2 pots)


HERBS:

-Planted 4 pots of Seed Savers Exchangeâs Rosemary. Five seeds to each pot.
-Planted 4 pots of Seed Savers Exchangeâs Purple Dark Opal Basil. 5 seeds per pot.
-Planted 4 pots of Seed Savers Exchangeâs Green Culinary Sage. Five seed per pot.
-5 pots Ferry Morse Lemon Basil
-8 pots Ferry Morse Cilantro
-6 pots Ferry Morse Cinnamon Basil
-7 pots of Ferry Morse 2006 Thyme Seeds
-8 pots of my basil seeds from last year

Sunberry:
-planted 50 seeds in 12 pots of SSEâs Sunberry. 

ALL are up and in various stages of growth. Next weekend we will put the cabbage, brocolli, cauliflower and maybe some herbs outside. We did get mold on two trays of tomatos but have put fans on them to dry it out and hope to save those. 



________________________________________________________________________


----------

